# Timbrens - what happens when the plow is off?



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

If you put a set of Timbrens on a truck, how does a truck handle when the plow is taken off? Is it really stiff?

I'm looking at getting a 2006 F-150 Supercab or a Chevy 1500 and putting a plow on it. Most likely a Blizzard LT or HD, Sno-Way 26, or a Boss Standard (all 7'6"). I've been reading that a set of Timbrens will help out a lot, but I haven't heard how the truck will handle when the plow is off. I'm keyed into the Timbrens because almost every plow dealer (except Sno Way) has told me that an F-150 cannot handle a standard duty plow. But I've seen them on here, and have heard that Timbrens are a must. Not sure if the dealers are just trying to play it safe capacity-wise, but I was thinking of just doing the standard duty plow with Timbrens anyways instead of the personal plow.

Anyone have any input??

Thanks!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Timbrins is like running a stiffer spring. If installed corectly (there is about 1 inch clearence on the timbrin) you should not notice any difference in handling for the first 1 inch of wheel travel. After that 1 inch of wheel travel the axle will run into the timbin, effectively it is like running stiffer springs. on a smooth road you will not notice a difference on bumps it will be a ruffer ride.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*boosters*

all timbrens on the front you will be resting on them all the time .


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

Had Timbrens on the front of my last plow truck. Carried the front noticeably higher with the plow (9' Fisher MM2) lifted, but didn't make it ride that much harder with the plow off. Think of it as a progressive rate spring- with a decreased load, it is not very harsh- but when the load is higher, the spring rate RAPIDLY increases.

We also carried a heavy truck camper on the pickup during the warmer weather- the Timbrens helped there too.

Have Timbrens front and rear on our current Dodge diesel. The rear rides very hard on our bad town roads but with about 1000# in the bed, it smooths it right out. The front feels about right with the heavier diesel engine.

John


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree with my colleagues here. My Sierra 1500 dipped a little when the plow was raised. I followed everyone's suggestion and added front timbrens. I only lose about a 1/2" with the plow fully raised.

When the plow is off, I'm not noticing much difference at all. The relatively inexpensive cost of Timbrens will save you in the long run. Without them, you're going to put a beating on that front end.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

No difference with the blade off with my truck. They don't touch, but are close.


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

you wont notice much of a difference at all when the plow is off unless you hit a big bump other than that you will be good.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

wild bill;522297 said:


> all timbrens on the front you will be resting on them all the time .


If you are resting on them all the time with the plow off you either need new springs or you have the wrong set of timbrens. there is supposed to be a gap when they are not loaded down.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

If you do a duke's of hazard over rail road tracks you will be glad you have them. Other than that no big deal with out the plow, just not as much dip......in my opinion it makes it easyer to handle on say country roads and the like because it takes the sway and dip out

Way better than it is worse. Give'm a go:salute:


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

I notice the front of the truck is more bouncy without the plow but the benefits outway the bad ten fold get them you will like them. also the truck seems to corner better with them


----------

